

HN scalability, how? - drive_by

How does HN handle the scalability of lots of users and simple disk file access for the stories? It is simple disk file access isn't it? What kind of number of users are they seeing and isn't it quite amazing how it always stays up?
======
wmf
HN doesn't have that many users and it has performance problems every few
weeks, so I wouldn't use it as a good example. AFAIK almost the entire working
set is cached in RAM.

